# Smallest water holding brom?



## Hornet (Sep 29, 2010)

Can anyone tell me whats the smallest species of water holding brom? I picked up 2 small Neo lilliputiana and they are tiny and was curious as to if there are any other smaller species?


----------



## Vermfly (Jun 6, 2010)

Neo. Chiquita Linda and Neo. Babe are both very small broms.

Also Neo. Wee Willy.


----------



## Jeff R (Jul 1, 2005)

Lilliputiana is probably the smallest I can think of.


----------



## Mitch (Jun 18, 2010)

Neo. Chiquita Linda is _very_ small. Probably too small for any frog to make use of it. Are you planning on using these for frog breeding?


----------



## Hornet (Sep 29, 2010)

Nope, being in aust no PDF's here so its just a small brom for a plant only viv


----------



## Vermfly (Jun 6, 2010)

I think all the broms I mentioned are hybrids of Neo. Lilliputiana.

Cliff

Sent from my MB300 using Tapatalk


----------



## JP41 (Apr 20, 2006)

there Neo midget. cultivar from ampullacea "tigrina"
only for accenting though. very small


----------



## Dartfrogfreak (Jun 22, 2005)

Neoregelia lilliputiana is probably amongst the smallest along with Neoregelia 'Lillipet'

Neoregelia 'Chiquita Linda' is atleast twice the size of N. lilliputiana.


I believe there are a bunch of Australian Bromeliad growers so you should be able to find some good stuff out there.

Also some Begonia growers too 




Todd


----------



## Hornet (Sep 29, 2010)

Dartfrogfreak said:


> Neoregelia lilliputiana is probably amongst the smallest along with Neoregelia 'Lillipet'
> 
> Neoregelia 'Chiquita Linda' is atleast twice the size of N. lilliputiana.
> 
> ...


yes seems we have some quite reputable growers of both begonia's and broms here, deff have a good selection to choose from


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Neo. dungsiana is pretty small not sure how much water it holds. There is a small clone of N ampullacea other than midget that is nice too. I used to have it.


----------



## johnc (Oct 9, 2009)

The smallest true "tank" bromeliad (water holder) of any consequence that I have seen is Neo. Dartagnon (spelling might be off). It has a real tank-type bromeliad shape, more so than Babe and Chiquita Linda. Antone has in the past recommended Neo Ritzy Red and while these are small and hold water, I'm not crazy about how narrow their leaves are relative to alternatives - it looks similar to Babe. They do have nice red flashes though, and Dartagnon is rather a drap dark green.


----------



## JP41 (Apr 20, 2006)

Heres a few of my smaller broms that relate to this thread
Neo Midget
lilli x fireball x eltoniana
angel face x midget
at least can get an idea of size


----------



## edwing206 (Apr 9, 2008)

They prefer to be called neo little people...


----------



## qiksilver5 (Jan 9, 2007)

johnc said:


> The smallest true "tank" bromeliad (water holder) of any consequence that I have seen is Neo. Dartagnon (spelling might be off). It has a real tank-type bromeliad shape, more so than Babe and Chiquita Linda. Antone has in the past recommended Neo Ritzy Red and while these are small and hold water, I'm not crazy about how narrow their leaves are relative to alternatives - it looks similar to Babe. They do have nice red flashes though, and Dartagnon is rather a drap dark green.


Just for the sake of the people who might want to look for it, I've seen it as dartanion. Love the looks of those.


----------



## boabab95 (Nov 5, 2009)

edwing206 said:


> They prefer to be called neo little people...


they've now changed it to vertically challenged


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

edwing206 said:


> They prefer to be called neo little people...





boabab95 said:


> they've now changed it to vertically challenged


What about the dwarf white Isopods? Nobody cares about their feelings!


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Hornet said:


> Nope, being in aust no PDF's here so its just a small brom for a plant only viv


Hornet, have you seen this vivarium site? Vivarium Forums


----------



## edwing206 (Apr 9, 2008)

Hahahaha! 


Pumilo said:


> What about the dwarf white Isopods? Nobody cares about their feelings!


----------



## Hornet (Sep 29, 2010)

i have but honestly i much prefer this place lol


----------



## Dartfrogfreak (Jun 22, 2005)

Neoregelia 'Dartanion' if that is what you are referring to is not a rather drab dark green. unless you are growing it in seriously crap light. Under spirals I have got this bromeliad to keep quite wonderful colors and shape. Its actually green with beautiful red markings all over it.


Todd


----------



## littlefrog (Sep 13, 2005)

I'd sell more Dartanion but it grows painfully slowly for me... Not as slow as ********.

Chiquita Linda or Babe do pretty well.


----------

